# Kaanapali Beach Club-Diamond Resort?



## princesslayla (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone been here recently? The reviews on this website are pretty old...two reviews this year only. Tripadvisor has some pretty bad recent reviews. I can get a week here next year pretty easily, but the reviews are scaring me! 

I noticed it is going through a renovation. Anyone know when it will be completed? Thanks so much!


----------



## Phill12 (Aug 13, 2012)

Only thing I can tell you is we rented a week there in May for our daughters honeymoon. They loved it and had great time. I understood there might have been work on higher floor but dd never said anything about noise or problems. 

 PHIL


----------



## jennifer 4 (Aug 13, 2012)

We were just there in July. As usual, we really enjoyed the resort.  Yes,
they are going through renovation of the units.  We were not in a renovated
unit, but it was perfectly fine, and the bed was very comfortable.

They are working from the top floor down; they had only reached the 10th floor, and we were told it would probably take a couple of years to get to all of the floors.

There is no oven or range, but they do supply a large electric skillet.  Also
there is no washer or dryer in the units.  They do have them on every other
floor (even floors I believe).  Also, now you do not have to pay to use the
machines.

Keep in mind that if you are exchanging in, I believe you will have to now pay
a resort fee of $20 or $25/day.

This resort is not the same quality as a Westin or Marriott, but we have gone
back five or six times, and have had great experiences each time.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 13, 2012)

We love the resort and the location. We have stayed there several times and were there last March. We got a room on the 12th floor which had just been renovated. The only down side was that they we doing work on the roof, so we heard periodic banging during the day. The first 7 pictures from this site were taken from our room:

http://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/2012-Hawaii

We're already looking forward to our next stay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 13, 2012)

While I love tripadvisor and give them a lot of reviews, I tend to stay away from both reading or writing timeshare reviews. Most people who review timeshares on tripadvisor are expecting the full 5 star hotel treatment and it's just not the same. The timeshare reviews I've read on tripadvisor lean very heavy to the negative. 

As a test, try looking up other timeshare reviews and see how they compare. Maybe look up resorts you know from previous stays or timeshares you own. Maybe things have changed since I last looked but somehow I doubt it. I learned that tripadvisor might be good for some things but not timeshare reviews so I stopped checking the timeshares. 

The exceptions might be hotel chains where renters who booked on the hotels web site are treated like hotel guests with daily maid service, pick their unit view et....

Diamond Resorts has a pretty high standard of quality. We have a reservation at KBC for next year. My expectations are we'll have a great trip.


----------



## AKE (Aug 14, 2012)

From our experience (and also acknowledged by the timeshare sales staff there), exchangers get the worst units and this should not be a surprise as there are relatively few ocean-front units; for the most part the units are either valley view or ocean view.  I should note that for many ocean-view units you are so far from the ocean that the units might as well be valley-view. Ten years ago the resort was great; I would not say the same now (we have exchanged into here  for 15 years but no longer do so for a variety of reasons, including the $25/day resort fee which gives you nothing in my opinion except parking (and even if you don't need the parking, you still get charged the $25/day).


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Nice Resort*

This is a nice resort. It has nice rooms, a great pool and lots of amenities that are available like massages. It is also right on the ocean as you can walk right behind the resort onto the beach. 

I am a Club member of DRI so I don't know about the $25/day charge. I notice that this charge is becoming more of a regular thing with resorts for exchangers. I know my Marriott Ko Oliina charges exchangers quite a bit for parking. 

KBC is a nice resort. I am going to be there next year and look forward to another great experience.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 14, 2012)

AKE said:


> From our experience (and also acknowledged by the timeshare sales staff there), exchangers get the worst units and this should not be a surprise as there are relatively few ocean-front units; for the most part the units are either valley view or ocean view.  I should note that for many ocean-view units you are so far from the ocean that the units might as well be valley-view. Ten years ago the resort was great; I would not say the same now (we have exchanged into here  for 15 years but no longer do so for a variety of reasons, including the $25/day resort fee which gives you nothing in my opinion except parking (and even if you don't need the parking, you still get charged the $25/day).



Most, if not every, resort group will place owners ahead of exchangers when it comes to unit location.

With DRI, owners own their view purchased at the time of sale and club members select and pay for the view they want with points. Better views cost club members more points. If you want to save your points for more vacations, you select the cheaper view. So it's not necessarily true that all DRI owners/members get the best views. They get the views for which they pay.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2012)

We toured it five years ago and thought it was very nice, but the renovations have been ongoing since then, so who knows how long they will take.  

I see so many weeks on RCI currently, and in my opinion, those weeks are just going to sit there, and then RCI will rent them very cheaply.  It's ridiculous how quickly those weeks will go into the rental pool.  It happened last time after just a week of being available for exchange.  

The TPU's right now are cheap, so take 'em while you can.  They will be gone soon.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 14, 2012)

What ever you do with Diamond rule one is don't every buy a Diamond Property.

Rule 2 is always refer to rule 1.

Renting or exchanging is the only thing to do with Diamond.


Sterling, former Diamond owner Point at Poipu


----------

